# How to make home made incubators step by step



## SNAKEBOY1996 (Sep 6, 2009)

WHATS IN THE TITLE
:2thumb:

GET POSTIN PEEPS


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

depends on how many clutches you are expecting.
i use a large polybox half filled with water, an aquarium heater to heat water to desired temps, and a RUB floating on the surface of water with vermiculite in for the eggs to be placed. put the RUB lid on and then polybox lid and away you go.
just get it up and running for a while to get vermiculite temps correct.
Hope this helps
Ryan


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

An incubator is just a box with a heat source. There are lots of ways to make one. Besides the sticky at the top of this forum, you can do a search with the key words "snake egg incubator how-to" (minus the quotes) like I just did.

Here's a link that looked good:
How to build a Ball Python Egg Incubator


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

this'll keep you busy for a while...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/breeding/132157-home-made-incubators.html


----------

